
Anyone has a copy of the docker debian repo? Old versions before v17.* removed - zoobab
https://twitter.com/zoobab/status/898499634674507776
======
dozzie
Congratulations, now you see why software external to your chosen distribution
you should always host from your own repository. Retention policy does matter.

